# Bur Oak Burls



## Graybeard (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm going to getting some bur oak burls from a dead tree that's still standing. My standard process with cherry burls is to seal the ends with anchor seal and store on a wire rack in an unheated building out of the sun and wind.
Wondering if anyone has suggestions on how to handle the oak? I know white oak cracks easily.

Thanks, Graybeard


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Oak burls always dry the best in my shop here in Oakfield,Wi. Dave.  I would think that they should be ok with the same process, but I admit I don't know for sure.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 11, 2014)

I would coat the entire piece w AS2

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2014)

Oak burl is of the devil when it comes to drying. Prior to sealing you will need to have the wood exorcised. Then, you must hire a team of nuns to include your wood in their daily prayers and supplications. Then, once the wood has dried you may have about half of it usable. 

Seriously I have had very little luck with oak burl. It's one of the few species we get down here that grows burls and I've had such bad luck with it I don't even try. Cost me more for the priest and nuns than it was worth. Hopefully you'll have better luck I hear those northern catholics know how to pray better than ours do.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 11, 2014)

Kevin, now that's funny.

I suppose I could store them here: http://www.sinsinawa.org/ It's not to far away.

Graybeard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 11, 2014)

@Graybeard I can cut and dry it for you. I have kiln dried oak burl on several occasions with a decent degree of success. There is a trick to it but it takes some practice to get it right. I am in west bend not sure how far that is from you or if it would be worth your drive. Essentially the biggest thing is right after cutting it needs to be AS and put into a controlled environment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2014)

Greg I think my problem is every time I tried it, it was in the midst of our hot Texas summers. Maybe I should try to cut some around this time of year and try it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

